# poetry



## Oddball (Nov 5, 2008)

I write poetry usually. But I find the best work isn't my own.

Case in point:

"Were no strangers to love
You know the rules and so do i
A full commitments what Im thinking of
You wouldnt get this from any other guy

I just wanna tell you how Im feeling
Gotta make you understand

Never gonna give you up
Never gonna let you down
Never gonna run around and desert you
Never gonna make you cry
Never gonna say goodbye
Never gonna tell a lie and hurt you"


----------



## DaveDragon (Nov 5, 2008)

Oddball said:


> I write poetry usually. But I find the best work isn't my own.
> 
> Case in point:
> 
> ...



RICK ASTLEY - NEVER GONNA GIVE YOU UP - 1987

http://www.lyricsandsongs.com/song/853231.html

Now I've got that song stuck in my head!! Get it out!!!!! :shock: :mrgreen:


----------



## Oddball (Nov 6, 2008)

lol
you've just been rick-rolled


----------



## DaveDragon (Nov 6, 2008)

Oddball said:


> lol
> you've just been rick-rolled


I've never heard that term????


----------



## Oddball (Nov 6, 2008)

well, if you ever see anything on youtube like dio's holy diver video and you watch it and after the first few seconds in jumps to rick astleys never gonna give you up video, then that is a rick-roll. anything that cuts off one song/speech/anything really and replaces it with that song/video is a ick roll. it's kinda like a "haha psych!" only using rick astley

or you could just look up "rick-roll" on urbandictionary.com or youtube or wikipedia.org, they may have better explanations


----------



## Kharnifex (Nov 7, 2008)

Hey Folks, 

check out my poetry! i compiled it all into a video with slides!
<!-- m --><a class="postlink" href="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oHg5SJYRHA0">http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oHg5SJYRHA0</a><!-- m -->


----------

